# Ask the prop man



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Steve-O and I are working on a new segment for Hauntcast. It's going to be called ask the prop man or something like that. 
Any suggestions on questions that he could answer? Even if you know the answer, but think it would help someone else out or just for comedy purposes.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Hell that could open a can of worms, like what is the best controller? What is the best way to make an armature? ETC..

Maybe you can interview the people from EFX-TX, VSA etc...


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Mr. Prop Man, What is the best way to liberate an item found on the curb or in a dumpster? Is there a Haunter's Etiquette for this type of aquisition?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Heres a fairly common one i have heard.. 

How do you hookup and power a wiper motor ?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

how can i freeze time so that i can get everything done that i need to?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Max props that can be ran off of a compressor. What h/p is the best for a home haunt, best brands, types, etc.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I dunno man. As useful as that segment will be my brain is off on an entirely different tangent - now thinking something a bit more tongue-in-cheek, something along the lines of Ask A Ninja.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

pneumatic cylinders...

description of different set-ups, how to order the right one for your application, where to buy, pros and cons of 'hacked' cylinders. discussion of different specs ( stroke, bore, single action, double action, etc)


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

x2 davethedead... took the words right outa my mouth!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How many Miller Highlifes should I drink before programming a Prop2 controller? If I'm seeing double, that mean I will be done twice as fast? Is there a danger of leaving the power on the prop2 for lengthy periods of time, as it may take a while for me to wake up after passing out.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Dear Mr. Prop man
For years now I have tried without success to enlist the help of my wife, in the making of a good corpse prop. so now I have decided to make her the corpse prop and was wondering what you would think the best method of obtaining the best corpsifacation from ones wife?
sincerly
Life Sentance


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

What are examples of simple, easy to do animated prop projects suitable for people who have never tried to build a moving prop before? Projects for the rookie who has no circuitry experience or electrical background. Some nice confidence boosting projects to ease people into this type of prop making. What are the tools they will need (again, simpler the better)? etc. Really simple.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> How many Miller Highlifes should I drink before programming a Prop2 controller? If I'm seeing double, that mean I will be done twice as fast? Is there a danger of leaving the power on the prop2 for lengthy periods of time, as it may take a while for me to wake up after passing out.


The whole seeing double thing while building props has never really helped me to work faster although it's always fun and a bit of surprise to see what I created the following morning......:zombie:


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Lmao!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> What are examples of simple, easy to do animated prop projects suitable for people who have never tried to build a moving prop before? Projects for the rookie who has no circuitry experience or electrical background. Some nice confidence boosting projects to ease people into this type of prop making. What are the tools they will need (again, simpler the better)? etc. Really simple.


I think this is a great idea!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I told Steve-O that if I posted this question you guys would do all the work for us. Cheers!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Mr. Prop man! I used a blow up for one of my props in my yard last year and a neighbor kid got his sucker stuck in its blow hole. The kid is ok but my blow up really needs cleaning. Any suggestions on cleaning products. Signed DT. P.S. no I don’t blow it up myself.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Dear Propman,
I have an idea for a prop made out of wood, and a wooden drill with a wooden chuck. The question is, how many wooden bits could a wooden chuck chuck if a wooden chuck could chuck wooden bits? I have a neighbor named Chuck, who sports wood who could help me throw the wood into my truck, but I need to know how much wood the wood sporting Chuck could chuck in my truck while sporting wood? I like Chuck, but not in THAT way, so I really would prefer he chucks the wooden bits into my wooden drill to build my wooden prop rather than chuck wood into my truck while sporting wood which I really could do without.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

OMG Doc!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Clap for the Propman

He's gonna rate your bucky high

Clap for the Propman

You're gonna dig him til the day you die


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Dear Propman,
> I have an idea for a prop made out of wood, and a wooden drill with a wooden chuck. The question is, how many wooden bits could a wooden chuck chuck if a wooden chuck could chuck wooden bits? I have a neighbor named Chuck, who sports wood who could help me throw the wood into my truck, but I need to know how much wood the wood sporting Chuck could chuck in my truck while sporting wood? I like Chuck, but not in THAT way, so I really would prefer he chucks the wooden bits into my wooden drill to build my wooden prop rather than chuck wood into my truck while sporting wood which I really could do without.


This has to be one of the funniest things I've read on the Forum:googly:

DJ, looks like you're getting about a 50/50 split between real questions and ones for comedy purposes.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Dear Propman,
> I have an idea for a prop made out of wood, and a wooden drill with a wooden chuck. The question is, how many wooden bits could a wooden chuck chuck if a wooden chuck could chuck wooden bits? I have a neighbor named Chuck, who sports wood who could help me throw the wood into my truck, but I need to know how much wood the wood sporting Chuck could chuck in my truck while sporting wood? I like Chuck, but not in THAT way, so I really would prefer he chucks the wooden bits into my wooden drill to build my wooden prop rather than chuck wood into my truck while sporting wood which I really could do without.


Ask Ms Wicked...she's got wood


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey prop man what's the best way to reattach a severed finger. I've tried paper mache, great stuff, duct tape but it just falls off every time it gets bumped. Anyway, please PM me with the answer ......... please hurry ............... I've lost a lot of blood ............ hard to type..........feeling faint.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey gang! AWESOME ideas. And a 50/50 ratio of "real" vs. "fun" questions is perfect! I'm still sorting stuff out on my end in terms of a name for the segment (dammit chris i'm working on it!) and a date to get the segment recorded but I think so long as the awesome questions keep rolling in we'll have a winner!


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Heya folks!
Well, although we still have of the previous questions recorded and ready to go, consider this my monthly plea to post more questions!

HELLLLPP!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dear Propman,

I previously named my mummy Dusty, but now that her leg broke off, should I name her I-lean?

On the other hand, I could use a 2x4 in place of her leg. If I do this would Peg be more appropriate?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is it wise to use pvc in cold weather?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Dear Propman,

many props seem to call for beer-goggles,but im under age.Is there any alternative?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Whats the best way to learn how to code a propSX?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

How concerned should I be about condensation when using fog with electronics? What's the best way to address this?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What kind of air compressor should I get for a someone new to pneumatics? What HP, and tank size? Any brand you recommend, and what do you think about Harbor Freight compressors?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Which is better to use in cold weather- pneumatics or servos?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Here are some of the questions I get asked a lot

When is it wise to use a reverse acting cylinders?

What does the bore of a cylinder mean?

What does Stroke of a cylinder mean?'

How do you make a spitting mechanism?

How to I figure out what resistor I should use with a 9 volt battery or a 12 volt power supply?

What is the differences of a 2 way, 3 way, 4 way and 5 way solenoid?

I am just starting pneumatics what would you suggest I should make for my first pneumatic prop?

When is it better to bolt then to screw a prop together?

I got pages of questions I can give you


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Can I use a regular air cylinder ( Bimba, Norgen) under water? I know not to put the Valve under water, just the cylinder and air lines.I have been thinking of having one of my spitters come up out of my pond. But hate to ruin a cylinder. I thought about using pvc and building my own. But I have built them before, and I am almost sure they will fill with water setting there. I think the shock of have a prop rise from the water would definitely be startling. The spitter is just icing for the cake.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Prop Man! What's for supper?

We got Great Stuff guts and a nice juicy fly. We got worms and spiders and eye ball pie. We got brains, and hearts on top of these and a witches brew that is sure to please. 

Yum, yum!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Is it possible to mix motors and pnuematics in the same prop? (slow motor movement to lure victims over and then sudden pneumatic movement to scare the daylights out of them) Will this hurt the motor if the prop jerks suddenly?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I would like to start using fiberglass for my molds, any suggestions or tips?


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Lotus said:


> When is it better to bolt then to screw a prop together?


You should never screw a prop
...and keep lock washers on your nuts


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LMAO Randy!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was wondering how important it is to carry insurance for your home haunt. Especially if you have pneumatic props etc. If so who do you recommend and how much do you need for a home haunt?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Draik41895 said:


> Dear Propman,
> 
> many props seem to call for beer-goggles,but im under age.Is there any alternative?


???


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My question is, How do you get a good loud sound out of your props at an affordable cost? I have a few props that i just use computer speakers for and they work good for most. I have a stirring witch that uses the mcbeth witch chant and i have to get it louder.Yesterday i hooked my sound card right up to my guitar practice amp wich is only 8 watts and it sounded very good but i could still use it a bit louder.I do have a boo box with a 22 watt amp and that thing kicks pretty good but would like a cheap way of making my other props louder. Any suggestions?


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Keep em coming folks! We've answered quite a few, and you'll hear them in future shows. Please keep helping (god knows we need help).


----------

